# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy phay CNC >  Trai ĐL thích thuỷ chung yêu màu tím. Trai HD, ghét chiến tranh, chuộng hoà bình.

## occutit

Dự án cơm ba miền thập cẩm. Tập hợp đồ của người chán bán cho người thèm. 

Vì Trai Đà Lạt thích thuỷ chung, yêu màu tím, hay khóc thầm, không khóc nhè. Mong mãi một bóng hình nên ấp ủ ước mơ sánh bước bên em mặc váy hồng. Một ngày kia trai Hải Dương ghét chiến tranh, chuộng hoà bình xuất hiện kêt duyên cho đôi trai tài gái sắc. 

Sau đây em xin giới thiệu người tình trong mộng của em mặc váy hồng, tím:

Nhìn nghiêng:



Nhìn thẳng: 



Chiều cao và cân nặng :




Đít nhọn =)) 


In profile:



Đôi dép của em được tạo bởi THK SHS20. Đã có một số vết ố của thời gian. Thoa dầu vào em ấy sẽ trơn tru mượt mà.



Em có cái miệng BT30 khá xinh xắn dùng để ngậm.... dao. 

Hình ảnh giải phẩu răng hàm mặt:


3 đầu ti của em cũng bé bé xinh xinh như dáng vậy. Trắng trẻo và sẽ hồng hào vì được reflect màu sắc từ bộ cánh xinh đẹp :"> 



Một số chỗ bị thâm chắc do bị sờ nhiều:




Còn đây là hình ảnh của em trước khi theo về nhà chồng:


Em nợ hình thực của một trái tim đen 1.1Kw và 4 em động cơ cho 4 trục XYZA ạ. 

Việc tạo hình cắt may bộ áo, váy sẽ được diễn ra trong thời gian gần. Em sẽ cố gắng thu thập đầy đủ hình ảnh trong quá trình tạo nên "công chúa ve chai". Bước đi nhỏ nhẹ tới 16cm, trái phải 30 cm, mồm lên xuống 25 cm.

Sau khi hoàn thiện sẽ lấp đầy thân thể em bằng keo epoxy để tạo sự gắn kết bền chặt. Để tình cảm của em không bị biến dạng theo thời gian.

Chương trình được tài trợ bởi nhãn hàng Nam CNC - biệt danh "Hoàng tử ve chai" và các đồng... tài trợ khác ạ.

----------

anhcos, Bias, biết tuốt, CKD, duonghoang, hungdn, hunter_dt, im_atntc, mig21, minhtriet, Nam CNC, nhatson, zentic

----------


## hunter_dt

Hi vọng hình ảnh cuối cũng của em ý cũng có màu như bác vẽ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Tui còn chưa lên bản vẽ xong mà hắn lên khung hết rồi , ghê quá .... con của em trong nay mai lên hình , hi vọng theo kịp mấy cha này, con của em đúng nghĩa mình hạc xương mai , không dám gặm sắt thép nhưng đồng nhôm chơi láng .... Đợi đó đi ..... muốn chơi trục A à !!! các chú còn ngâm cứu dài dài hehehe. Em không bán harmonic mặt bích con lăn đâu .

----------


## Nam CNC

góp ý cho khung sườn , ở hình chiếu bên hông , phần trục Z và Y có 1 khoảng hở bên hông, nhìn tiết diện nơi đó nó chỉ có độ dày bằng tấm thép đế, nếu không tăng độ cứng bằng liên kết gân bên dưới hay liên kết cả khối thì nơi đó có độ cứng vững yếu nhất. Và hậu quả chỉ khi lên khung mới thấy , các bác cứ nghĩ đi khi spindle gắm dao vào phôi thì 1 lực tác động ngược lại và độ co gập sẽ xảy ra ở điểm yếu đó.... em đã từng bị yếu điểm đó nhưng do máy chỉ chạy sáp nên không có vấn đề gì, nhưng nếu khoan hay phay thép  trục Z có xu hướng ngữa ra phía sau mặc dù rất nhỏ nhưng cũng đủ gây ra sai số hay phát ra tiếng rên không mong muốn.

      Phương pháp tiết kiệm nhất là hàn thêm gân cho đế thành 1 khối có độ dày nhiều hơn tối thiểu là 50mm đi bác Khoa. ... chỉ cần 2 thanh sắt vuông 50 dài suốt tấm đế là đủ... bảo đảm có 1 khung C cực kì cứng vững theo sức bền vật liệu ( ngày xưa tui thi môn đó cao điểm lắm á )

----------

Khoa C3, occutit

----------


## Khoa C3

Sory, em quên chưa có vẽ chỗ đó, nó ko trống trải như vậy đâu anh. Sản phẩm thật là bệ bắt ray y liền tới đó và mặt trước Z được bắt ốc vào chiều đứng của Y. Em mới nhận được động cơ nó to hơn dự kiến thành ra sửa lại chỗ gá spindle dài ra cho vừa động cơ nên trục Z phải đẩy ra sau cho tâm dao vào gữa bàn. Chỗ khe trống đó bao gồm cả sắt hàn dày 25mm bản 10cm áp bên hông Z và keo epoxy.

----------


## anhcos

Ngôn từ của dân kỹ thuật cũng chém gió chả khác gì mấy nhà văn ấy nhỉ  :Big Grin: 

Cái khung hình hộp của bác, bác tính hàn hay sử dụng bulon để liên kết với nhau vậy.
Vì nếu hàn xong mà đem nguyên khối đi phay mấy rãnh đặt thanh trượt thì cũng khó, mà gia công trước thì sợ bị cong vênh khi hàn...

----------


## Nam CNC

nghe đồn khung sắt hộp của hắn là có sẵn của japan mua ỡ bãi đó anh.... bởi thế hắn mới tự tin, em nhớ ngày trước còn chỉ dẫn hắn trả giá mua mấy món ve chai đó hehehe

----------


## occutit

Cái Z là gang đúc, phay mài chỗ bắt ray 20. Kích thước hộp 200x150x1070mm. Có gân bên trong. Độ dày gang là 2cm. Nặng 90kg (chém thế thôi, nhà hàng xóm làm, ở vựa ve chai)
XY thì cắt, phay, bắt ốc, hàn, phay rồi mài lại những chi tiết lắp ray, gối. 

Làm xong chỗ nào trống trống thì đổ thêm epoxy vào cho ân tâm.

----------


## Khoa C3

> góp ý cho khung sườn , ở hình chiếu bên hông , phần trục Z và Y có 1 khoảng hở bên hông, nhìn tiết diện nơi đó nó chỉ có độ dày bằng tấm thép đế, nếu không tăng độ cứng bằng liên kết gân bên dưới hay liên kết cả khối thì nơi đó có độ cứng vững yếu nhất.


Thêm cái hình vào khe trống 





Chỗ trống đó chính là nơi lắp cơ cấu chỉnh cho Z vuông với X-Y. Mặt Z được lắp vào tấm sắt màu nâu bằng ốc nên nó có thể lắc theo phương X+ X-, tấm sắt màu nâu đó lại liên kết với bệ Y bằng ốc-->> Z có thể lắc theo phương Y+ Y-. Khi chỉnh xong thì đổ keo vào khe giữa tấm sắt nâu với bệ Y, chờ keo cứng xiết 4 con ốc từ tấm sắt tím sang tấm nâu. Sau đó mới lắp 2eke bên thân Z, lúc này Z có thể bị lắc nhỏ theo phương X+ X- --> chỉnh lại phương của ray Z là OK.

----------


## Nam CNC

ôi phức tạp và bá đạo quá , em chưa từng nghĩ ra, em không đủ trình độ và kiên nhẫn đâu , em nghĩ uống lon nước ngọt là xong cái máy hahahaha( nói thế thôi hy sinh 1 cây thước căn lá chắc xong )

----------


## Khoa C3

Em ko khoái chơi trò đó, em thấy trò này gia công khó nhưng chỉnh dễ, khi đã khóa keo rồi thì nó cực chắc. Nhưng mờ muốn tháo ra bán ve chai thì hơi ngại  :Wink:

----------


## ngthha

Cầu kì quá, đây chỉ cho vài cây là xong...

----------


## occutit

Bác có chiêu gì thì chỉ giáo cho nhàn bớt đi ạ  :Frown:  cực quá.

----------


## ngthha

Không dám. Khó khăn gì, thì đưa lên đây ae biết, thì tư vấn cho.

----------


## occutit

Chỉ giáo em chiêu bắt và canh z vuông góc với Y sao cho đơn giản ấy ạ. Em cũng sợ C frame lắm cái vụ ke góc nên mới phải vất vả thế.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, đúng goài, các cao thủ chỉ giáo vụ bắt & canh vuông góc với  :Cool:

----------


## mattroidem

Ui, cao thủ ẩn dật trên núi à?
Em thích màu đen, cũng trai Đà Lạt.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gamo

Núi giờ bị phá hết rồi  :Wink:

----------


## ngthha

Theo mình muốn vuông góc thì  khi gc các chi tiết phải chính sác trước đã.

----------


## occutit

Bác trả lời cụ thể chính xác phương án gia công ạ. Chứ em vò đầu bức tai cũng không biết cách nào canh chỉnh Z với xy cho đỡ phức tạp hơn  :Frown:

----------


## ngthha

Nếu có điều kiện thì đưa em nó lên máy phay. Khi cân chỉnh thì gá đồng hồ so vào spin và quay đồng hồ so với tâm là spin rà lên bàn xy.

----------


## Nam CNC

Nếu không có điều kiện máy phay vị đại thì sao bác ??? từ trước tới giờ em toàn chơi thiếu đâu chêm đó , ngoài ra chưa có cách khác.... bác có cao kiến gì không ?


-----Để hạn chế sai số về vuông góc chuẩn 3 trục và spindle song song với Z em tách rời 3 trục là 3 cụm , cụm spindle là thứ 4 , sau đó nhờ việc lắp ráp em có thể chỉnh dần cho độ vuông góc... ( tất nhiên 4 cụm đó phải chuẩn trước, những cụm này em khống chế được ) Chứ chơi nguyên khung như các máy công nghiệp thì em không đủ điều kiện phay trước mài sau để đạt độ sai số <0.02mm với em

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác ngthha chưa hỉu ý bác Vũ hỏi rồi, cái bước bác nói ở trên chỉ là bước cuối của quá trình căn chỉnh thôi (theo ý em hiểu là thế). Cái hình ở trang 1 là để chỉnh cho phương của ray Z vuông góc phương trượt Y và X, tóm lại là vuông góc với mắt phẳng XY, nếu bàn máy được gia công tốt(bàn máy gần như song song với mặt phẳng XY) thì trên máy thực tế là chỉnh cho phương trượt Z vuông với bàn máy.

Gá đồng hồ so vào spindle rồi quay rà là chỉnh cho phương của trục spindle vuông với bàn (XY). Để đặt được bước này cũng nhiêu khê lắm ah. Em xin trình bày cách giải quyết trong hoàn cảnh của em về vụ trục spindle vuông với bàn:



Hình trên là đầu cắt sử dụng cho máy, nó có sẵn cái mặt bik chỗ lỗ bắt ốc vuông với trục (xin phép gọi tắt là trục) rồi nên em phải làm 1 thứ như hình dưới đây 



Hai mặt màu vàng vàng được phay phẳng rồi mài cho gần vuông với nhau, em nói là gần thôi vì ko thể tuyệt đối dc, mình chấp nhận vuông tới mức nào thôi. Như khả năng của em thì sai số là 4/1000. Đồng thời cái mặt để gá đầu cắt vào (có lỗ tròn lớn) cũng gia công cho nó vuông hoặc song song với cạnh của mặt bắt vào block trượt(các lỗ khoan block trượt được căn theo 1 cạnh nào đó mình chọn). Như vậy nếu phương của Z vuông với XY rồi khí gá spindle lên Z hiển nhiên ta có trục spindle vuông với Y.



Để trục spindle vuông với X nữa ta chỉ cần nới lỏng ốc bắt block trượt đẩy cho trục spindle lắc theo phương X+ - thì kiểu gì cũng tìm được điểm mà mình chấp nhận là trục spindle vuông với X. ==>> Trục spindle vuông với XY(mặt bàn máy), và phương di chuyển của spindle vuông với XY.

----------


## im_atntc

Ấy dà..em tự thấy em có cái tật cầu toàn rồi mà bác Vũ còn ác chiến nữa  :Big Grin: . Mà cái chân trục Z nhìn vào em cứ tưởng bệ phóng tàu con thoi quá  :Big Grin: . Cái này nếu có máy phay ngang thì khỏi phải bàn chuyện Z vuông góc XY. Hình như bác Vũ chơi động cơ các trục có giảm tốc luôn hả?

----------


## occutit

Vâng, đầu phay ngang nghe đồn là có mượn được rồi ạ. Còn động cơ thì em dùng N5 và N10 hàng vexta cho nó tiết kiệm. Với em nó cái gì cũng bự có mỗi 3 em động cơ là bé bé cho nó  giống tục tục cô nương ạ.

----------


## im_atntc

> Vâng, đầu phay ngang nghe đồn là có mượn được rồi ạ. Còn động cơ thì em dùng N5 và N10 hàng vexta cho nó tiết kiệm. Với em nó cái gì cũng bự có mỗi 3 em động cơ là bé bé cho nó  giống tục tục cô nương ạ.


N5, N10 ah...ngon quá vậy hix hix, alpha luôn hả bác? Nếu N5 thì sao bác không chơi luôn con alpha 911 luôn đi, 66 qua giảm tốc N5 moment cũng không ngon bằng 911(chỉ hơn ở tốc độ thấp dưới 2,300v/p thôi), nhưng bị 1 cái là tốc độ chậm+ có backlash dù rất nhỏ.

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê quá , làm có cái máy con con mà mấy bác gom đồ gớm quá , em theo không kịp rồi , mà hệ của em khác với của bác .... mai mốt 2 con xong rồi đem ra chạy chi tiết so sánh chơi.

     hộp số hành tinh của vexta mã N là loại không có độ rơ , em gom 2 con dành cho X và Y cho bác ấy đấy...để ý trên hộp số nó có cái nút màu đen đen thì nó chính là cơ cấu khử rơ đó, ngày trước có lần nghiên cứu mới biết kết cấu khử rơ của nó. Mã P là loại có độ rơ nhưng rất nhỏ

----------


## Khoa C3

May CNC thì anh em hầu như ai cung làm dc cả và chạy ngon cả rồi mà anh, tụi em làm máy này chủ yếu xem làm dc đẹp tới đâu, chính xác tới đâu...để đo khả năng DIY thôi, nói chung mục đích là chạy đồ kiếm cơm nhưng hướng tới cái mà các cụ nói: chân - thiện - mỹ hihi. Cái giống đam mê này giống như chất gây nghiện dính vào khó bỏ quá, ko bỏ dc lại còn làm vài thứ hơi rồ dại để thỏa khát, kêu gào thằng bạn đi mua cả cái máy phay có đầu ngang để mình phay ké cái gá pín, sang mai đi lượn mờ gặp dc cái eto xịn xịn tý(vuông chuẩn) là xích về để mài em nó cho bảnh  :Frown: . Chủ nghĩa toàn mĩ chết tiệt kiểu Ý, suốt ngày mơ tới những mặt phảng TUYỆT ĐỐI vuông TUYỆT ĐỐI hixhix.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## occutit

Update tình hình cưới vợ. Do đồ đạc bác Khoac3 mới nhận được hơi khác so với tưởng tượng nên bản vẽ phải thay đổi một chút xíu. 

Trục Y nặng 170 kg.

----------

CKD, ngthha, nhatson

----------


## Khoa C3

Tiểu phẫu trước khi lắp ghép, hàn

----------


## Nam CNC

chán thiệt, dùng cây thước cùi quá , hút thuốc 3 số 5 được khuyến mãi kèm theo hả ????

----------


## Khoa C3

Hehe tay bẩn ngại ko mở tủ, mượn tạm cây thước của mấy bác thợ cắt tôn chụp cho đỡ hại thước mình.

----------


## anhcos

Món này mua ở đâu thì có mấy bác, kiểu dùng để gắn cụm dao chuôi côn ấy, cái tên mà người ta hay gọi cái cụm dao là gì vậy, lâu quá không đụng nên lụt nghề rồi:

----------


## nhatson

> Món này mua ở đâu thì có mấy bác, kiểu dùng để gắn cụm dao chuôi côn ấy, cái tên mà người ta hay gọi cái cụm dao là gì vậy, lâu quá không đụng nên lụt nghề rồi:



chuôi dao thường gặp là BT30, BT40, NT30, NT40, CAT, DAT...

http://www.syic.com.tw/product/index.html

b.r

----------

anhcos

----------


## Nam CNC

Mấy cái đầu cắt thay dao tự động này hiếm lắm anhcos ơi , hắn có cả 2 cái đều do em chuyển nhượng đó , mai mốt canh me có thêm em nào nữa thì vác lên đây cho anh em biết. Loại này là BT30 mini nhỏ nhất trong tất cả loại đầu cắt BT30 , tháo ra từ máy tapping của Fanuc, có duyên lắm em mới cuỗm từ 1 tay giang hồ mập nào đó hehehe.... Mấy cái này thì đắt tiền ghê lắm không thua mấy con spindle đâu.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Các máy mini sau nay hay dùng chuẩn HSK.. như DATRON cũng dùng loại này  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

CKD đừng nói cho anh em nó mừng, Datron dùng mấy em ATC built-in của Germany không à , tầm 3KW , 40000rpm ..... má ơi nhiêu đó là biết bao nhiêu tiền liền à.

----------


## Mr.L

a Nam đập trai show hàng máy DATRON của anh đêy ^^

----------


## nhatson

cái spindle, xuống ao đôi chắc có ah, nhưng nhỏ xinh thì hiếm thật, nhưng ko sao đâu máy thệ hệ năm 2000 đổ lại dây, dùng làm HDD, iphone laptop, nó bé tí , nên spindle cũng bé, dợi phát xít nó xã rác là có đồ xài thôi ah

còn máu lên tới tận não rồi , thì có nhiều giải pháp, ko phải là đắt tới mức rùng mình, cũng ko phải sừng tê ngà voi

http://www.tormach.com/store/index.p...ndle_Cartridge

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...80&ns=1#detail


b.r

----------


## occutit

Nhà nghèo, 600$ hay 3000 tệ cũng là hơi căng thẳng trong tình hình hiện nay rồi á anh Sơn. Nếu bác Khoac3 không chuyển nhượng thì chắc em làm cái spindle siêu bựa (cán ER20, FK 2 đầu)

----------


## Nam CNC

Nhìn cái video của con BT30 TQ mà thèm , không biết bạc đạn của nó của TQ hay japan, nhìn đáng đồng tiền thiệt, chơi tới 24K rpm thì hết thuốc luôn.

----------


## ahdvip

> Nhìn cái video của con BT30 TQ mà thèm , không biết bạc đạn của nó của TQ hay japan, nhìn đáng đồng tiền thiệt, chơi tới 24K rpm thì hết thuốc luôn.


-Làm 1 con về xài thí nghiệm đi anh, để anh em yên tâm xúc về xài, ^^

----------


## occutit

Bữa em cũng định táng con BT đó về chơi. Nhưng chơi đồ Chị Na dễ bị cười mỉm nên đành thôi. Con đó chắc là xài bạc của Tàu hoặc do chính nó sản xuất. Chứ gì mà 4 cái P4 giá gần 3000, 4 cái Ceramic giá 3750. Tầm 13 triệu.

----------


## nhatson

> Nhìn cái video của con BT30 TQ mà thèm , không biết bạc đạn của nó của TQ hay japan, nhìn đáng đồng tiền thiệt, chơi tới 24K rpm thì hết thuốc luôn.


japan chưa lên mặt trăng, china lên tới mặt trăng rồi đấy ah  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Nhà nghèo, 600$ hay 3000 tệ cũng là hơi căng thẳng trong tình hình hiện nay rồi á anh Sơn. Nếu bác Khoac3 không chuyển nhượng thì chắc em làm cái spindle siêu bựa (cán ER20, FK 2 đầu)


600 là bớt căng thẳng rồi, 2004 em  hỏi taiwan ko dưới 2000us, giờ vẫn thế chưa có dì tiến triển
600 vs dàn chuôi BT cần sắm cũng ko là dì cả, có cái spind mà ko có chuôi........

b.r

----------


## occutit

Một số hình ảnh lúc cắt may áo cho em nó.

----------

im_atntc, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Ghiền quá.. phải làm 1 con máy khủng khủng để chạy sắt chơi. Có thế thì mới làm frame sắt ngon & đẹp được  :Big Grin: . Đem gia công không ngại xiền, chỉ ngại không vừa ý  :Wink:

----------


## occutit

Thế thì anh CKD phải đúc gang thôi. Hi hi.

----------


## CKD

> Thế thì anh CKD phải đúc gang thôi. Hi hi.


Kiếm cái xác máy về làm cho nhanh bác ạ. Chứ tính ra đúc gang + gia công thì không rẻ hơn đâu.

----------


## im_atntc

Máy diy tiếp tục làm ra máy diy hehe..Thông số con spindle của cái máy đang gia công như thế nào thế bác Vũ hjj

----------


## occutit

3.2KW, BT40, 3600 RPM bác ạ =))

----------


## Khoa C3

Trời nóng quá, buổi sáng ko làm dc mấy việc buồn tình chạy sang hàng xóm cắt ít sắt chuẩn bị làm bàn máy chơi.

----------


## anhcos

Bác này chơi đồ hạng nặng ghê, bác tính phay rãnh T hay sao vậy, sao không tìm cái bàn tháo máy giá rẻ hơn...

----------


## Nam CNC

thích thì mua đi, thấy trên bãi Thanh Hùng có 2 cái bàn máy như thế , thẳng băng 1 khối , nhưng chiều ngang tầm 5 tấc lận , mua về phải dùng cắt dây ra làm đôi xài được 2 máy. 1 tấm như vậy tầm 100kg hoặc hơn, giá 18K/1kg . Tự làm thì thích nhưng phay rãnh T đi thì biết , lê lết lầy lội luôn , không dễ nhai, ngày trước tự xử cái bàn máy bằng nhôm thôi mà mất trọn 1 ngày mới xong, mà còn bác còn phải đi mài lại nữa thì em chết mất.

----------


## occutit

Cái bàn T đó vận chuyển khó quá chứ không cũng vác về để ở nhà ngắm chơi. Hic hic.

----------


## Khoa C3

Chuẩn bị hàn, nhìn cũng hơi giống rồi  :Big Grin: 









Cẩn trọng với sắt thép

----------

anhcos, im_atntc, mpvmanh, Nam CNC, nhatson, writewin

----------


## mpvmanh

Bác định thử độ cứng của ngón chân đây mà, may mà có tí võ công :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

GIời ơi. Cái khung bác chơi sắt dày bi nhiêu mà nhìn khủng quá thế bác?

----------


## Khoa C3

Bệ Y thì sắt 28, còn bàn máy là 40 bác ợ.

----------


## Nam CNC

nhà hàng xóm bán sắt có khác , mà nhà hàng xóm có gái đẹp không mà sao bác mua gì mà khủng quá vậy ? Làm lên hết không lo nó rung rồi , chỉ sợ không đủ người để khiêng thôi hehehe.


             Hâm mộ bác Khoa quá , nhớ ngày nào cũng gọi dt hỏi thăm làm máy ra sao , mà bây giờ đẳng cấp lên cao quá , em theo không kịp.... Vote cho bác 1 phiếu lên hàng cao thủ DIY, vote cho bác CU bé tí 1 phiếu chịu chơi và chịu chi.

----------

Khoa C3, occutit

----------


## im_atntc

Heavy diy...hix Xong con này chuột bác Khoa chắc cũng mập lên nhiều..  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Tạo lỗ định vị ...





và 

Chiều nay quá nóng, ngồi hóng hàn xong chạy mất dép luôn ko cả chụp hình sản phẩm cuối. Hẹn sang thứ 2 vậy.

----------

occutit, vietnamcnc

----------


## Khoa C3

Lên thớt chờ bác sí Kát Tường xử lý



Gọt cằm này

----------

CKD, hunter_dt, mpvmanh, nhatson, occutit

----------


## zentic

chỉ biết lót dép ngồi xem bác chủ thớt thôi

----------


## vietnamcnc

Tay quay taro quá đỉnh!

----------

Khoa C3, nhatson

----------


## solero

Xem mấy bác làm máy mà hồi hộp như xem WC ý.

----------


## occutit

Vâng, cũng vì WC mà hôm nay em rũ rượi cả người. May thay cuối ngày update được một ít hình cũng đỡ tủi các bác ạ. 




Ngắm miết gân cốt xương sẩu cũng ngán nên em thêm vào tí da thịt cho nó tươi mát 


Bé này là dành cho trục Z ạ. Hi vọng lúc đang hành sự ko bị lút cán... dao.

----------


## writewin

coi máy này làm nhìn sướng con mắt hơn mấy máy khác nhỉ, + thêm con trâu của mờ rờ lờ với cê ka đê là khoái con mắt thôi,

----------


## ngthha

Nhìn dàn khung quá cứng sao với em nó.

----------


## occutit

Em vẫn đang muốn cứng hơn đó bác. Nhưng đã lỡ lên đĩa rồi. Đành phải đổ thêm bê tông vậy  :Frown:

----------


## Khoa C3

Chờ mãi chửa thấy sếp Nam úp hình, em làm vài tấm xì xằng chụp mấy hôm rồi cho anh em ngắm chơi:



Hàn thêm mấy cái chân, 1 công đôi việc: tăng cứng cho đế Y vừa tạo chỗ nho nhỏ phay phẳng cho nhàn âm mưu là đặt lên máy mài chỗ bắt ray với gối BK cho chuẩn.



Ướm ướm ướm thử xem sao  :Wink: 





Cái mặt bik XY dang dở 



Buồn tình khoan mấy lỗ chơi chơi mà chưa biết gá cái gì vào cạnh nó nữa

----------

nhatson, occutit, writewin

----------


## writewin

khoan đại mấy lổ cách đều 3- 5cm, rồi ta rô m8 sau này ko dùng làm j bắt con ốc lục giác  inox vào hoặc ốc thép đen vào nhìn cho trâu bò, ưu tiên inox,

----------


## Khoa C3

3 thì gần quá còn 5 nghe ko giống tiêu chuẩn lắm  :Smile:  , em khoan m6 thôi chứ m8 nhìn nguy hiểm quá haha.

----------


## writewin

m6 thì 3 thấy dc rồi mà, he he, ko thì 4 vậy, ko thì lấy sinh lão mạnh khỏe ra rồi chia khoản cách thế là chuẩn nhất, ha ha, con đầu con cuối chơi m8 cho nguy hiểm

----------


## Khoa C3

Thứ 2 là ngày đầu tuần, cả chùa cố gắng chăm ngoan  :Big Grin: , cho em nó lên thớt mài tý để da mặt láng.

----------

hunter_dt, nhatson, occutit, solero

----------


## Nam CNC

bác KHoa không tạo bậc để lắp ray hả? sau này lắp ray căng lắm à nha , kẹt lắm tạo ra cái cử rồi dùng kẹp C để lắp cũng ok.

----------


## Khoa C3

làm bậc em ko mài dc anh ơi  :Frown: . Được cái lọ mất chái chai, lúc lắp ray chịu khổ tý vậy.

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhầy nhụa cái bàn máy(trục X)







khoan lỗ ray 





phay phẳng mặt trên và vát mép

----------

anhcos, occutit, writewin

----------


## ngthha

Bác làm có đủ công cụ hỗ trợ, thích thật...

----------


## occutit

Có mỗi con phay cơ với con máy mài lởm khởm mà :-S  :Wink:

----------


## Khoa C3

Phay, khoan tạo ren xong thì mài thôi...





Dưới này





Trên này



Láng mịn như da em bé  :Wink:

----------

hunter_dt, im_atntc, mig21, nhatson, Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

anhcos, hunter_dt, occutit, writewin

----------


## solero

Màu đỏ nhìn khêu gợi quá bác nhỉ? Bác làm máy pro quá!

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## hunter_dt

> Màu đỏ nhìn khêu gợi quá bác nhỉ? Bác làm máy pro quá!


Màu đỏ để thỉnh thoảng máy rớt vào chân chảy máu có dình vào cũng ko nhận ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

anhcos, CKD, hunter_dt, nhatson, occutit, solero, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3

Bận đi chơi từ đầu tuần, chiều qua mới mò mẫm khoan cái bik X-Y  :Big Grin: 





Xếp hình thôi (rất thick chơi trò xếp hình hehe)

----------

anhcos, hunter_dt, occutit

----------


## Nam CNC

bóng đẹp dữ ta .... hi vọng miếng đệm giữa nó chuẩn song song và vuông góc chứ không thôi thì khó chỉnh lắm à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Khoan bằng máy CNC công nghiệp nên khá dễ thở anh à.

----------


## writewin

chuẩn bị tinh thần làm tiếp bộ A gắn lên máy luôn đi em, cho anh lại địa chỉ để gởi hàng ra nhé ^^

alfa 98 hộp số hamonic 100 driver 16AS, cả bộ đều mới long lanh , hé hé

----------


## anhcos

> 


Bệ ở trên có dày quá không bác, mình thấy nếu đang gia công ngay vị trí thò ra này thì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến thanh trượt.

----------


## diy1102

> Bệ ở trên có dày quá không bác, mình thấy nếu đang gia công ngay vị trí thò ra này thì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến thanh trượt.


Máy dạng này thì vị trí Spin lúc nào cũng cố định một chỗ (với X, Y), ở vị trí giữa con trượt Y. Bệ thì không dày hết như trong hình mà cái phần sơn đỏ chỉ ở chỗ vị trí bắt ray còn ở giữa không có để chừa khoảng trống cho vitme, gối đỡ.

----------

anhcos, Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

occutit

----------


## hunter_dt

Sao nó cao vống lên vậy a  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Máy anh nhìn như con Hưu cao cổ  :Cool:

----------


## Khoa C3

Nhìn vậy thôi chứ gắn dao vào là vừa khít chạm mặt bàn đó.

----------


## Khanh Khờ

Anh có thể thống kê làm con máy này tốn bao nhiêu $ không??? càng chính xác càng tốt  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Có thống kê đầy đủ không thiếu 1 con ốc nào. Số cụ thể thì phải hỏi chủ đầu tư có nói hay ko  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Bỏ bê máy móc cả tuần nay, giờ thành ra lười quá  :Frown: . Thôi thì  chụp vài tấm ảnh con con vớt vát lại chút tinh thần để sang tuần chiến tiếp 

Đổi trắng thay đen cho cặp ray trục Z



Hàng likenew, có ai đó bình loạn rằng em nó đẹp như mơ  :Big Grin: 



Em anphastep kèm hộp số chuẩn bị cho trục xoay 



Phải nhìn và sờ mới kết hehe



Cái áo cho nut vitmeZ tự chế 



2 bánh đai chuẩn bị cho cụm đầu phay



phía dưới là mấy tấm sắt cắt lâu rồi mờ lười chửa hàn thành cái gá pín

Ướm cái nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

cnc300, hunter_dt, occutit

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

anhcos, occutit, writewin

----------


## thuyên1982

bác khoa đồng hương . bác có bản vẻ com máy này không cho em tham khảo với.

----------


## terminaterx300

cái đầu này wen wen àh ta, phải ko đồng chí Nam_CNC  :Confused: 

chơi sang quá, toàn cắt dây ko   :Cool:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vanlam1102

tình hình chắc ăn kim loại như chém chuối bác nhỉ.

----------


## Khoa C3

> bác khoa đồng hương . bác có bản vẻ com máy này không cho em tham khảo với.


 Của bác đây http://www.fshare.vn/file/TGK8N21ZBT/

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông Nam mập ơi , toàn anh em nội bộ thôi, nó đi tử chổ này sang chổ khác thôi , quan trọng nó được dùng đúng vị trí của nó là tốt nhất rồi.

----------

terminaterx300

----------


## Khoa C3



----------

biết tuốt, hunter_dt, Nam CNC, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

chụp cái hình cuối cha nội Khoa này chổng cái mông lên trời nè hehehe , ông nào kế bên mà chụp lại khoảnh khắc này chắc post lên đây nhiều ông mắc ói quá HAHAHAHA.



Máy này trục Z cao dữ hen, không xài thêm trục A thì uổng lắm nha , nhưng được cái , không gian thoáng , cao ráo dễ bố trí đồ gá, gia công vật thể có chiều cao , cái máy này xứng đáng để khoe hen. Gọi cha Otacon gì đó vào xem thử cho biết , đúng là thánh phán.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## linhdt1121

có trục A mà a,hôm trước thấy lão ta khoe cái alpha sì tép gì đấy,bảo là chuẩn chị cho nó quay mà

----------


## terminaterx300

máy này cứng vãi,ko biết kéo bằng gì nhỉ  :Confused:

----------


## anhcos

Con máy này mai mốt làm thêm phần thay dao chắc cũng không khó nữa, đầu tư con này bài bản thế rồi thì làm luôn đi bác. Gia công cơ khí mà thay dao tới lui cũng oải lắm.

----------


## Khoa C3

Máy ban đầu tính chạy = anphaa66 hộp số N5 mà nhà tự dưng hết sạch 66 nên chuyển qua 98  :Big Grin:

----------


## occutit

Con này để gia công gỗ các bác ạ  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

Chảnh ch..........

----------


## im_atntc

Ý bác ấy là gia công cục sắt ra hình thân cây gổ đấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Bá đạo quớ  :Embarrassment:

----------


## occutit

Vác về mà đắp mền thì cho nó chạy gỗ đỡ chứ sao bác bảo em Chảnh   :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

nghĩ cũng thảm, nhiều máy quá biết làm gì , như em rã ra từng trục vứt vào xó, lâu bị chuột tè vào lại lôi ra vệ sinh HAHAHAHA . Phải chi được chạy gỗ như chú có phước . Con máy ráp chung với CU bé tí chắc cũng thế , thể hiện tài năng xong rồi cũng bỏ xó luôn chứ sao .... hổng lẻ đem đấu giá chơi ????

----------


## Khoa C3

Lâu lâu đào mộ thêm được cái ảnh  :Big Grin:

----------

writewin

----------


## Luyến

bác kẹp giữ dao bằng cách nào ah?

----------


## Khoa C3

> bác kẹp giữ dao bằng cách nào ah?


Đầu kẹp BT30 ATC có gì đặc biệt đâu bác. Nếu câu hỏi của bác là phôi thì em dùng eto

----------


## Luyến

> Đầu kẹp BT30 ATC có gì đặc biệt đâu bác. Nếu câu hỏi của bác là phôi thì em dùng eto


em thấy bác dùng motor truyền động bằng cút linh để chạy đầu phay lên em hỏi bác giữ cán cao bằng cách nào ?

----------


## Khoa C3

> Kịch bản cũ, diễn viên mới:
> 
> Video mô phỏng tượng trưng
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hàng thật: 
> 
> ...


Em khôgn hiểu câu hỏi của bác  :Frown:

----------


## emptyhb

Ý bác đấy đầu bt bình thường giữ dao bằng cây ren. Của bác thấy có khớp ở vị trí đó thì giữ dao như thế nào  :Smile:

----------

Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

kết cấu này có cái chấu ngang ở đuôi đầu BT30 , ấn cái chấu ngang đó thì nó nhả dao , chú khoa3c chưa lắp cơ cấu gạt cơ hay khí nén để thay dao.

----------


## ppgas

Bác Khoa C3 hay Occutit đã lỡ khoe thì khoe cho tới luôn đi, post hình ảnh con máy đã làm đẹp hoàn chỉnh và 1 (vài) video con máy chạy em ngắm tí để có thêm động lực  :Smile: .
Hy vọng con máy giúp bác kiếm cơm đều đặn.

Cảm ơn.

----------

occutit, thuhanoi

----------


## occutit

Chỉ mới tới đó thôi mà anh. Còn cái eto bên China chưa về tới. Sẽ show video nó gặm sắt cho anh xem chơi mặc dù món ăn chính của nó là đồng.

----------

anhcos, ppgas

----------


## writewin

nhà hết sắt rồi hay  sao mà làm cái chân khẳng khiêu thế, nhìn ko hợp với phần trên tí nào, nôm nôm như đầu to đít thì teo

----------


## Khoa C3

EM đi xin mãi mới dc 2 mét phôi tròn 50 đặc về cưa ra làm chân  :Frown: . Mấy thanh ngang thì cắt tạm tôn 16 nhà có sẵn, phương trâm tiết kiệm mà. Chỉ có phần mặt của đế là tôn 25 hàn thêm gân 5cm thành chữ T thôi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Thêm vài hình ảnh mới





Test máy với dao 16



HSS 10 flat end mill, F 250, S3000 rpm, pass 1mm.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, emptyhb, nhatson, occutit, ppgas, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## emptyhb

Đang tính nhờ bác chạy test cho em chi tiết che bụi bạc đạn con spindle đang bị hỏng của em  :Smile:

----------


## Khoa C3

Làm = đồng cho máu, con pín của chú dư sức chạy.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác khoa dùng con động cơ chi đó

----------


## emptyhb

Đồng nhôm em tự xử được, sợ nó mong manh dễ vỡ thôi.

----------


## Khoa C3

> Bác khoa dùng con động cơ chi đó




Máy bơm nước 1.1kw, 3000rpm đó bác.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

đừng khinh thường em động cơ bơm này nhé.... em bán đó hehehe.  Hàng của châu âu, hungary sản xuất , em test 180 hz mà em nó lên đủ tốc độ , không rung tẹo nào luôn , nhưng giải nhiệt gió ồn quá  .... tầm 120hz là tuyệt vời , còn 3000rpm khỏi nghĩ ngợi , cực mạnh.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hihi em hỏi động cơ xyz đó bác, hình như là anpha nhưng không biết size mấy

----------


## Khoa C3

Toàn alpha66, Z 66N10, con to trên bàn là 98H100 để làm A.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## writewin

66 là chạy đủ tờ râu rồi, sao thấy máy toàn phôi sáp thế, với sao nước trông có vẻ loản nhỉ ko dc đục đục, he he

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhìn hình có vẻ như bác chỉnh z chưa vuông với bàn

----------


## Khoa C3

EM còn chưa chỉnh gì mà bác.

----------


## Luyến

Bác khoa có nhận đệ tử Ko ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Tự làm đồ chơi: cái cần gạt chốt thay dao 



Dao 10 hợp kim, F500 S4500, chạy êm hơn HSS nhiều nhưng vẫn chưa đạt yêu cầu









Cạnh nhiều chỗ sần sùi, xấu. Đo = thước kẹp thấy sai số 0.02 có nghĩ là hơn các bác nhỉ. Buồn!

----------

occutit

----------


## linhdt1121

vừa mới lấy đồ hôm qua mà đã chế xong rồi anh,nhanh thế

----------


## Khoa C3

Chưa xong đâu người đẹp, còn cái trục quay và kiếm con động cơ nữa chứ.

----------


## anhcos

Phay sắt thế kia ngon quá rồi, mình chỉ cần sai số +/- 0.1 là đã đạt yêu cầu rồi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## occutit

Yêu cầu đặt ra là sai số 0.01mm. Giờ nó 0.02 tức là gấp 2 lần chưa thể chấp nhận được bác ạ. Đang xem lại cách đi dao. Nếu xong mà vẫn sai số tiếp thì phải kiếm đồ về chỉnh vuông góc các trục lại.

----------


## Nam CNC

chán ,chú so me dao chưa , có runout thì có sự sai lệch rồi , còn hình tròn chiều dài 2 đường kính lệch nhau thì phải xem lại độ vuông , ngoài ra còn ảnh hưởng bởi visme , trọng lượng kéo đẩy 2 trục xy khác nhau cũng có ảnh hưởng , mà thôi sai số cao cấp anh em vẫn đặt ra là 0.02mm thôi , nếu hơn thì phải làm thêm nguyên công khác như mài , doa .....

----------

Khoa C3, writewin

----------


## Khoa C3

EM đã tìm ra 2 điểm bất thường chạy hồi sáng
Thứ 1: cái khớp nối X có vấn đề, sáng mai phải thay
Thứ 2: bản vẽ autocad bị điên, vẽ hình tròn nó ra cái hình đa giác nên những đoạn tròn trong chi tiết có các vệt thẳng đều nhau.
Còn nữa là chi tiết kia chưa chạy tinh. Mai khắc phục lại tính tiếp.

----------


## writewin

anh dùng ard cam vẻ rồi xuất luôn cũng dc anh, mắc j phải dùng cad rồi chuyển qua,anh kiểm ta kỹ bavia ba vớ chưa, có khi dính 1 tí ba via rồi đo đúng chổ đó cũng ko nên

----------


## Khoa C3

Chỉ biết MCX với PM thôi, không biết dùng artcam  :Frown: .

----------


## buithonamk42

Theo mình autocad không sao, nó chỉ là độ hiển thi mà thôi, vì do giới hạn bạn vẽ ấy mà, bạn dánh lệnh RE, enter là hết hiện tượng đa giác ngay, hoặc là bạn đánh lệnh viewres, enter, rồi nhập Y, nhập giá trị lớn nhất là 20000 là không có hiện tượng đó nữa đâu.

----------


## anhcos

> 


2 cụ chỉ dùm xem đoạn này làm sao mà canh vuông góc XY được thế nhỉ?

----------


## Khoa C3

Mặt bik liên kết con trượt X-Y em khoan cẩn thận lắm, cùng 1 lần gá luôn nên bắt ốc gõ gõ tý là vuông rồi.

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng làm như thế thôi, nhưng độ vuông góc khó mà chuẩn được. 
Nếu có thêm dụng cụ chuẩn thì cũng chưa không biết chỉnh như thế nào đây.

----------


## Khoa C3

Khí bắt con trượt Y vào em căn cho cạnh song song với Y, lỗ khoan được căn theo cạnh mà. Bắt trượt của X lên xỏ hết ốc vào X nó còn xộc xệch được cả mm. Cái mặt bik này làm cẩn thận nhất máy :Big Grin: , khoan = máy CNC, mũi nhỏ tý trước để lấy tâm rồi mới khoan thật.

----------

anhcos

----------


## Ga con

> Khí bắt con trượt Y vào em căn cho cạnh song song với Y, lỗ khoan được căn theo cạnh mà. Bắt trượt của X lên xỏ hết ốc vào X nó còn xộc xệch được cả mm. Cái mặt bik này làm cẩn thận nhất máy, khoan = máy CNC, mũi nhỏ tý trước để lấy tâm rồi mới khoan thật.


Em nể bác thật nhưng:
- Cái trên gia công vết dao chằng chịt thế mà bác đo ra chính xác được 1-2%mm thì em bó tay rồi. Nói thật em mượn được cây thước Mitutoyo khá xịn mà cứ đo sai lệch 1-2% (xiết mạnh nó vào khác, xiết nhẹ cho số khác), trừ khi bác đo bằng panme thì em chịu.
- Em thấy trên hình đường tròn có các vệch đa giác rất rõ, em nghĩ là do CAM chứ không phải CAD (có thể do chuyển qua lại, với lại chọn dung sai khi lập trình CAM bác cho lớn quá nên nó ra thế).
- Cách canh vuông góc như bác tả em thấy cũng chưa ổn lắm (trừ khi tấm đế này bác đã mài và chắc chắn là vuông 2 cạnh X-Y nhất có thể). Theo em thì sau khi gá vào rồi canh lại (bằng cách rà theo 1 tấm chuẩn). Em tưởng bác dùng chốt định vị giống bác kem chứ  :Big Grin:  (cái này em cũng ngưỡng mộ định áp dụng nhưng đi hỏi ông anh em là giảng viên khoa Cơ khí BK thì ổng chửi cho 1 trận, vì bảo sai nguyên tắc, nguyên văn nó thế này: không ai bắt chốt định vị trước rồi lắp ráp theo chốt định vị bao giờ, vì thế thì đồng nghĩa bảo đảm khoan lỗ chốt định vị là chuẩn ngay, mà đã thế thì khác quái gì khoan ngay không cần chốt định vị. Người ta lắp ráp, cân chỉnh xong xuôi rồi mới khoan 1 phát xuyên qua 2 tấm, doa thật đẹp, đóng chốt định vị vào thể lần sau tháo ra ráp vào được ngay như trước lúc tháo.)

----------

Khoa C3, Luyến, occutit

----------


## Khoa C3

EM đã nói rõ rồi sao bác cứ xoắn thế nhỉ, cái vết kia khi xuất file từ inventor sang autocad đã bị rồi. Còn chuyện vuông góc X-Y  em thấy nó đơn giản lắm chứ  ko có gì là không ổn cả, đặt cái bệ X lên gõ cạch cạch mấy nhát xiết ốc rà đồng hồ 2/1000 thì vuông mất rồi(vuông theo 1 tấm gang đã so trên máy mài) cái bik lien kết X-Y tất nhiên là vuông vì em làm theo thói quen cầu toàn cái gì cũng phải ngon nhưng em cũng chẳng buồn lấy nó làm chuẩn . Ở trên kia em có nói là chưa căn chỉnh thật ra là căn theo cái tấm gang kia nhưng em chưa tin nó lắm vì rà đồng hồ kim vẫn ko đứng im nên cứ bảo là ko căn cho nành. Đã mua 2 cái eke hàng hiệu đang chờ hàng về căn lại.

----------

emptyhb, occutit

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Khoa cài gấp bán Iinventor HSM đi, các hình đơn giản em thấy làm trên Inventor quá thoải mái rồi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Quen dùng MCX rồi, bình thường thì import luôn *.ipt nhưng muốn xuất ra autocad để quẳng 1 cái lên máy cắt dây so sánh, không để ý file cad mới ra cơ sự như thế đó.

----------


## Luyến

Nếu vẽ ra như vậy mà máy bác chạy theo thế thì máy chuẩn. Sai số thì có nhiều nguyên nhân, nguyên nhân có thể là bác phay con dao nhỏ quá và thọc sâu. Dao ăn nhiều lớp càng về sau dao sẽ mòn và cùn đi lúc đó dao sẽ bị đẩy ra không cắt được như ý nữa.

----------


## Khoa C3

Còn lại gì sau cơn mưa...





Thêm 2 em eto chân ngắn da trắng dáng xinh mới về

----------

anhcos, occutit, thuhanoi

----------


## anhcos

Êto long lanh quá, bao nhiêu xèng một em thế, máy cũng chạy ngon, chỉ có cái video hơi mờ, chắc phải nâng cấp cái tel quá  :Smile: .

----------

zentic

----------


## Khoa C3

2 em đó mã QKG150, em được người ta tặng nên cũng không để ý giá nó lắm.

----------

anhcos

----------


## emptyhb

Em đang hóng con eto của GMT cơ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Khoa C3

Chú chơi nhất làng, anh chuệ.

----------


## emptyhb

> Chú chơi nhất làng, anh chuệ.


Em hóng bác chứ không phải em.

----------


## Khoa C3

Laura Fygi - Historia De Un Amor

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Khoa làm cái cục thong hơi gắn trên mũ hả  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Hì hì, em ko biết nó để làm gì luôn, phay hộ ông bạn thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

nắp bình xăng hình bông mai , ông bạn chơi xe CD benly hay sao ?

ngày nào hắn làm học trò hỏi tá lả bây giờ hắn là sư phụ rồi , may mắn được trao đổi là mừng hehehehe

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## writewin

nắp xăng sao chạy sắt thấy xấu vậy, kiêm miếng nhôm 6 chạy tạm cũng dc anh, xong anot màu lên cho đẹp, ko ko dụ dụ chủ đầu tư kiếm vài con dao inox, rồi chạy cục 316 cho hầm hố, he he

----------


## Khoa C3

Thôn Đông thik nhôm rồi anot, thôn Đoài lại thik chạy sắt xong đánh bóng đem mạ crom  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Khoa C3

Chờ máy chạy cái khuôn nhựa tranh thủ chế cái cờ líp tặng bà kon đây

----------

anhcos, occutit, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Kim dông ui chuyên chạy không tưới nguội mà sao không thấy khói à

----------


## iamnot.romeo

chạy nhôm cũng ko đến nỗi khói bác ơi.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em xin lỗi, xem kĩ thì là sắt chứ ko phải nhôm. Máy cắt tốt quá.

----------


## Khoa C3

Sắt vào dao này 

Muốn khói cũng không khói được đâu bác ơi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## writewin

có dao ngon mà dấu, dận ghê, con nào cán 10 với với 6 ko để em vài con ^^, gặm sắt chơi, đề nghị lần sau úp vi deo ko úp nhạc để còn nghe tiếng máy chạy

----------


## Nam CNC

đống dao hợp kim này mà mua mới thì bác Khoa hộc máu , may mà tìm được 2nd đó.

----------


## thuannguyen

> Sắt vào dao này 
> 
> Muốn khói cũng không khói được đâu bác ơi.


Em cũng hay chơi dao này, mua dao cũ cũng rẻ.

----------


## Khoa C3

Độ cứng ghi trên cán là 9.8 em không tin lắm nhưng được cái hành xác nó cả tuần rồi chưa xi nhê gì  :Big Grin: .
Bonus to WW: video origin

----------


## thuannguyen

Con động cơ của bác khoẻ mà chén mỏng vậy bác.

----------


## Khoa C3

Yếu lắm bác ơi, em chén mỏng cho an toàn. Hôm qua có test thử: depth per pass 10mm, step over 4mm, S 6000 F1200 thì đứng hình rồi (đứng cả dàn alpha 66), với khung máy yếu nên chỉ ăn thế cho nó bền.

----------


## blueocean

Trước giờ cũng chạy khô mấy con dao hợp kim giống bác, công nhận spin yếu chạy mấy con này đã thiệt, đi rất ngọt. Hình như đọc ở đâu đó chạy nước càng nhanh mòn mũi, nhớ ko lầm có câu "carbide like heat"  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> Yếu lắm bác ơi, em chén mỏng cho an toàn. Hôm qua có test thử: depth per pass 10mm, step over 4mm, S 6000 F1200 thì đứng hình rồi (đứng cả dàn alpha 66), với khung máy yếu nên chỉ ăn thế cho nó bền.


Thế bác lên con heo mọi này cho mạnh  :Wink: .



Cuối tuần này em nó sẽ được trang bị ben đạp nhả dao để hoàn thiện.



Thanks.

----------

Khoa C3, Luyến, writewin

----------


## Ga con

> Trước giờ cũng chạy khô mấy con dao hợp kim giống bác, công nhận spin yếu chạy mấy con này đã thiệt, đi rất ngọt. Hình như đọc ở đâu đó chạy nước càng nhanh mòn mũi, nhớ ko lầm có câu "carbide like heat"


Em nghĩ hổng phải vậy, cái nào nóng lên chả tèo  :Wink: . Coolant dịch đúng là dung dịch "trơn nguội" (tức vừa làm mát vừa bôi trơn).

Cơ bản là loại highspeed nó không chịu nước (nước làm giảm khả năng cắt gọt do lực cản khi quay tốc độ nhanh, + khi nóng nó tạo bóng, vỡ -> cavitation), nên họ chuyển sang làm mát bằng gió + thêm một chút oil để bôi trơn (oil-air).

Thank.

----------

anhcos, huyquynhbk, Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác Phúc có hàng khủng thế, cho thêm tý thông số anh em xem thèm chơi đi.

----------

Ga con

----------


## writewin

BT  40 cơ ah, nhìn yêu ghê, cho thêm tí thông số về em nó đi anh,

----------

Ga con

----------


## cuongmay

> Em nghĩ hổng phải vậy, cái nào nóng lên chả tèo . Coolant dịch đúng là dung dịch "trơn nguội" (tức vừa làm mát vừa bôi trơn).
> 
> Cơ bản là loại highspeed nó không chịu nước (nước làm giảm khả năng cắt gọt do lực cản khi quay tốc độ nhanh, + khi nóng nó tạo bóng, vỡ -> cavitation), nên họ chuyển sang làm mát bằng gió + thêm một chút oil để bôi trơn (oil-air).
> 
> Thank.


mình nhớ có đọc ở đâu đó có 1 số loại dao nóng gặp lạnh nó bị rạn nên không được tưới nguội chỉ được phun sương .

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

> mình nhớ có đọc ở đâu đó có 1 số loại dao nóng gặp lạnh nó bị rạn nên không được tưới nguội chỉ được phun sương .


Cái này đúng rồi anh, đa số dao hợp kim độ cứng cao, dao ceramic... có nhược điểm rất giòn, dễ vỡ do nhiệt, nhưng đa số khi gia công HS nước không chạm được vào lưỡi dao luôn, xung quanh lưỡi dao có một vùng hơi, nó giảm áp hay giảm nhiệt độ do vỡ bóng khí là chính.

Dao ceramic thì không cần trơn nguội luôn, nhưng rất nhạy với rung động.

PS: gia công với tốc độ bác Khoa thì chưa phải HS nên xả nước vô tư, cho nó bền dao.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> BT  40 cơ ah, nhìn yêu ghê, cho thêm tí thông số về em nó đi anh,


BT40, NSK, nhưng mình không tra ra mã được, chắc OEM cho hãng nào đó.

Build in, công suất chắc khoảng 7,5 - 11kW, tốc độ max chưa biết bao nhiêu, 4P, mình test với BT 3.7kW  :Smile: , 200Hz (6.000rpm) rất êm, 300Hz (9.000rpm) hơi kêu bạc đạn, đang nhờ anh Luyến gửi lọ mỡ cao tốc vào phục hồi xem sao. Mình đoán em này không dưới 10.000rpm. Con dao zin theo máy phi 76mm.

Trơn trụi thì nặng 46kg, có cái đế bắt ben hơi thì 51kg. Phi ~ 200mm, dài từ mũi đến hết cái đế bắt ben hơi là ~380mm. Cái ben mình dự định dùng để nhả dao nè

Phi 140, 30mm, lực với hơi áp 6 bar là khoảng hơn 900kg chắc nhả dao nổi. Đi tong 1 cái cảo be bé do cố vặn nhả dao thử. 

Hôm qua mỡ cái draw bar ra xem, lò xo đĩa dày 1,2mm cứ 3 cái ><3 cái úp vào nhau. Không biết nó bôi cái mỡ gì mà mình rửa tay, tắm gội, rửa chén... tính ra tiếp xúc xà phòng gần 10 lần rồi mà chưa ra hết, hu hu.

Thanks.

----------

huyquynhbk, Luyến, Mr.L

----------


## Gamo

High Speed là tốc độ bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## Ga con

> High Speed là tốc độ bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Em chịu ạ  :Wink: 
Nhiều định nghĩa quá: 

    Machining at a high cutting speed (vc).
    Machining with a high spindle speed (n).
    Machining with a high feed rate (vf).
    Machining with a high removal rate (Q).

Tham khảo dao của Sanvik thì họ bảo từ 18.000RPM trở lên là HS.
Theo mấy cái Module HSM của CAM thì em thấy đa số đều định nghĩa HSM ở High spindle speed + High feed rate.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Luyến

> BT  40 cơ ah, nhìn yêu ghê, cho thêm tí thông số về em nó đi anh,


Thắng lấy con heo mọi về đi. không có con thứ 2 đâu. mình không có nhu cầu loạ này nếu không mình hốt rồi..

----------


## Khoa C3

Con dao kia ban đầu em cũng tưới nhưng thấy chạy khô nghe ngọt êm hơn, với lại khi chạy xong chạm vào dao thấy không nóng hơn bê tông phơi nắng hè, chạy khô cả tuần cũng chưa phải mài lại nên giờ thích chạy khô cho sạch sẽ bề mặt lại bóng hơn chạy ướt.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## writewin

hự, anh chạy vận tốc bao nhiêu vòng vậy, em dùng dao chi na có tưới nguội mà dao cũng mòn khá nhanh, máy em chạy vận tốc 1k spin thì tầm 8k

----------


## Khoa C3

Như trong video F1000 S6000.

----------


## occutit

Con heo mọi này chạy đồ gỗ phải không bác Phúc, nó bao nhiêu bạc bên trong vậy ạ ?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Con này nặng nhiêu Kg anh ?

----------


## Ga con

> Con heo mọi này chạy đồ gỗ phải không bác Phúc, nó bao nhiêu bạc bên trong vậy ạ ?


Đúng rồi bác. Em biết nó là hàng NSK OEM cho một hãng chuyên làm máy gỗ và máy may chính xác. Nhưng cái này em để bác Nam sờ pín phát ngôn cho chuẩn, em không có sờ pín  :Stick Out Tongue: . Bác Nam cũng có 1 con mà.

Nó có 4 bạc đạn : 2 cái 7008C phía sau đuôi, 2 cái 65BC10 ở đầu. Bạc đạn đầu em tra mã cũng không ra, gần giống loại chính xác cao xxBNRxx. Lúc chập choạng em mở ra chưa nhìn kỹ bi nó là carbide hay thép (thấy bi đục mờ mờ mà chưa tháo ra được nên chưa dám khẳng định). Cơ bản thì xem như tương đương cặp 7013C :Wink: .

Em chưa lường hết khó khăn:
- Không nhả được dao.
- Rotor lock 2 đầu 2 loại ren (phía trước ren thuận, sau ren nghịch), em làm 2 cái cảo chưa đủ, mở được 1 đầu thôi, muốn mở đầu kia thì phải lắp đầu bên này vào. Cắt gió đá về không đúng lỗ phải đem lên con máy phay cùi chạy spind 2.2kw china cho nó gặm, rồi cũng có cái xài. Mai em phải làm thêm 1 cái + bộ gá ép thuỷ lực mới mở ra + lắp bạc đạn vào được. Sơ bộ thấy bạc 7008C bị khô mỡ. Đầu tư giàn này cũng mệt xỉu roài.

Vậy là vẫn chưa phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ được. Đo rotor phi 95mm là em khoái rồi, trên cổ rotor có vết cân bằng động, con này chạy phải cỡ trên dưới 12.000rpm. Cỡ này chạy vi vu, cạnh tranh được với em bt30 của bác Khoa  :Wink: .

@ Romeo: thông tin có bên trên rồi bác.
Thanks.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Không nhả được dao là sao bác, em thấy đuôi vặn ren tưởng dễ ăn  :Confused:

----------


## terminaterx300

ren đuôi lá để kéo lõi lò xo kẹp dao thôi, phải đạp vào cái ty chính giữa mới nhả dc, nghe đồn hơn 1 tấn chưa nhả ra :v

con này chắc 15krpm, bt40 mà 15krpm thì thật khủng khiếp, bt30 chạy nhanh thì bt chứ lên bt40 thấy khiếp lắm, nhưng dc cái ăn ngọt ngào  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Tháo ra kiểu mở ốc thì em tháo rồi. Dùng ben đạp thì chưa ra.

Con này em nghĩ chừng 10-12krpm thôi, do cặp bạc đạn kia chạy nhanh hơn thì không chắc  :Wink: .

Vài cái hình cho xôm





Thanks.

----------

ppgas

----------


## Nam CNC

heheheh em chưa làm gì hết đó , thấy bác Gà Con tò mò quá làm trước rồi thôi thì bác làm xong em mượn 1 dàn đồ nghề về làm luôn cho khỏe hehehe, Gà con biết cha nào hốt hết mười mấy con còn lại không ? cái đồ tham lam.

----------


## terminaterx300

con này chắc 12kprm thật, vì bạc đạn ko có nuôi dầu cũng khá căng với đường kính lớn

mod thêm oil-air với water cooler nữa thì ngon tuyệt vời ông mặt trời ................... keke

----------


## Nam CNC

12000 rpm thì mỡ bò đáp ứng tốt, chiều đi hỏi bạc , chổ quen nói cái 7013 ( C không biết có không ) kêu gía em 250K 1 cái hehehe rẻ quá , mua vài cái để dành mod lại con spindle vàng vàng của em.

Em thấy nguy cơ phải thay hết 4 cái bạc luôn cho lành, đã nghe tiếng hú thì ít nhiều nó bị rổ bề mặt rồi.

Bác Gà con cố lên , em nghĩ con này chưa chọt ngoáy gì , có thể giữ chặt roto rồi tháo con tán phía sau ra vẫn được mà... quan trọng bác biết chiều ren là được , tháo ra được 2 con tán thì thay bạc quá dễ rồi .... 

@ Cu bé tí , con này làm lại bảo đảm ngon lắm à .... má ơi , nó nghiến 1 phát là tới bến luôn ..... muốn cứng vững nữa thì có thể có thể DIY lỗ ren trên mặt bích phía đầu để tăng độ cứng vững , phay sắt thì tuyệt vời ông mặt trời luôn. Cái BT 30 của bác KhoaC3 nó cũng chỉ bắt ốc mặt bích phía đầu thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

12000 rpm thì mỡ bò đáp ứng tốt, chiều đi hỏi bạc , chổ quen nói cái 7013 ( C không biết có không ) kêu gía em 250K 1 cái hehehe rẻ quá , mua vài cái để dành mod lại con spindle vàng vàng của em.

Em thấy nguy cơ phải thay hết 4 cái bạc luôn cho lành, đã nghe tiếng hú thì ít nhiều nó bị rổ bề mặt rồi.

Bác Gà con cố lên , em nghĩ con này chưa chọt ngoáy gì , có thể giữ chặt roto rồi tháo con tán phía sau ra vẫn được mà... quan trọng bác biết chiều ren là được , tháo ra được 2 con tán thì thay bạc quá dễ rồi .... 

@ Cu bé tí , con này làm lại bảo đảm ngon lắm à .... má ơi , nó nghiến 1 phát là tới bến luôn ..... muốn cứng vững nữa thì có thể có thể DIY lỗ ren trên mặt bích phía đầu để tăng độ cứng vững , phay sắt thì tuyệt vời ông mặt trời luôn. Cái BT 30 của bác KhoaC3 nó cũng chỉ bắt ốc mặt bích phía đầu thôi.

----------


## occutit

4 cái là 1 triệu à  :Smile: ) ha ha. Con Precise mới rẻ.

----------


## Gamo

Ông còn con Precise nào hả?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

> 12000 rpm thì mỡ bò đáp ứng tốt, chiều đi hỏi bạc , chổ quen nói cái 7013 ( C không biết có không ) kêu gía em 250K 1 cái hehehe rẻ quá , mua vài cái để dành mod lại con spindle vàng vàng của em.
> 
> Em thấy nguy cơ phải thay hết 4 cái bạc luôn cho lành, đã nghe tiếng hú thì ít nhiều nó bị rổ bề mặt rồi.
> 
> Bác Gà con cố lên , em nghĩ con này chưa chọt ngoáy gì , có thể giữ chặt roto rồi tháo con tán phía sau ra vẫn được mà... quan trọng bác biết chiều ren là được , tháo ra được 2 con tán thì thay bạc quá dễ rồi ....


Bác chỉ chỗ em mua bạc đạn với. E đang cần 1 cặp 7209C.

2 con tán đó mở là tháo cái draw bar ra thôi bác. Cái cục sắt phi 82 nặng trịch kia mới là locker phía sau, ren ngược. Cục sắt phi 90 phía đầu là locker trước, ren thuận. Mở con này ra phải vặn con kia vào, trừ khi giữ 2 cái tai truyền moment phía trước mới mở được 2 cái locker. E làm cái cùm bằng nhôm 6 rồi, mở ra tốt nhưng giờ chưa tháo được rotor ra khỏi bạc đạn đầu, chờ cuối tuần này chế đồ ép thủy lực or hơi mới tháo ra, lấy búa đóng chắc đi tong.

Thôi em dừng đây, thớt của bác Khoa mà em bay vào phe đồ cũng ngại.
Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

kệ hắn đi, hắn cũng tò mò và muốn xem kỹ càng con này lắm , cái con spindle này hấp dẫn quá , bên mình có cái ép thuỷ lực mới mua , đưa cho cha Nam mập qua đây ép 1 phát bung ra liền đừng có lo.... 


Cái tiệm mua bạc đạn nó nằm ngay ngã tư Tân Thành và Tạ Uyên , bên phía bán phụ tùng xe gắn máy đó , mà muốn mua mình hỏi giúp và mua giúp luôn cho , ông này bán hàng quen nên ổng rất dễ , cho lựa kĩ càng và cho đổi luôn... Sẵn mình mua 1 bộ bạc về thay , và mua luôn 1 cặp 7209C giúp bác Gà Con , vậy có thêm chữ P5 hay P4 được không ??? hehehe

----------

Ga con

----------


## vietnamcnc

Trỳ Tẩn hả Namcnc?

Bạc 2nd nhưng rất đẹp.

Có điều thay vào mấy cái spin China 24k chạy không được.

----------


## Nam CNC

em đã thay 1 cái cho Gamo 3 bạc 7002C chạy vẫn ok mà anh Giang , có sao đâu. Nó bị vấn đề gì? runout ? hú ? hay cả 2 .... em chọn bạc 2nd rất kỹ , ít nhất 90% giá trị còn xài được chứ hàng mới vài trăm K 1 em , em không tin hàng của japan.

----------


## terminaterx300

bên mình thay spindle 24k của Tàu toàn bằng bạc 2nd, chạy phà phà ..........keke

----------


## Ga con

> kệ hắn đi, hắn cũng tò mò và muốn xem kỹ càng con này lắm , cái con spindle này hấp dẫn quá , bên mình có cái ép thuỷ lực mới mua , đưa cho cha Nam mập qua đây ép 1 phát bung ra liền đừng có lo.... 
> 
> 
> Cái tiệm mua bạc đạn nó nằm ngay ngã tư Tân Thành và Tạ Uyên , bên phía bán phụ tùng xe gắn máy đó , mà muốn mua mình hỏi giúp và mua giúp luôn cho , ông này bán hàng quen nên ổng rất dễ , cho lựa kĩ càng và cho đổi luôn... Sẵn mình mua 1 bộ bạc về thay , và mua luôn 1 cặp 7209C giúp bác Gà Con , vậy có thêm chữ P5 hay P4 được không ??? hehehe


Thank bác, 
Nam mập mới báo em hắn đang mua mấy cái rồi, có cái của em luôn, để em check lại.
Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, lão Nam ốm hô biến con spindle China ngâm nước mưa của em thành sờ pín chạy 3 bạc 7 thấy ngon mà bác?

----------


## terminaterx300

trưa nay ở bên nhà lão Nam cao test thử cái ép thủy lực
con bt40 cần tới 2 tấn mới nhả dc dao ra, vậy phải dùng ben đường tính 220 ~ phủ bì 250, keke

p/s con HSD bị kẹt dao của mềnh coi như toi

----------

Gamo

----------


## Nam CNC

Mượn thớt bác khoac3 để khoe hàng không à .... ngày trước BT30 là một khát khao, còn bây giờ BT30 hết hiếm rồi mà phải lựa cái ngon, high speed và tiếp tục lên tầm cao mới ..... ATC built in bắt đầu phổ biến trong giới đại gia DIY rồi.

----------


## terminaterx300

hehe, em cóa 1 ước mơ, em cóa 1 khát khao ........... HSK :d

----------


## Ga con

> trưa nay ở bên nhà lão Nam cao test thử cái ép thủy lực
> con bt40 cần tới 2 tấn mới nhả dc dao ra, vậy phải dùng ben đường tính 220 ~ phủ bì 250, keke
> 
> p/s con HSD bị kẹt dao của mềnh coi như toi


Mình sẽ chế cái ben 2 tầng 140mm là vừa đẹp.

Sợ đạp mạnh quá đi tong cái bạc đạn đầu.

@ bác KhoaC3: bác xem giúp em con BT30 của bác lực đạp nhả dao tương đương bao nhiêu kg ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Mình sẽ chế cái ben 2 tầng 140mm là vừa đẹp.
> 
> Sợ đạp mạnh quá đi tong cái bạc đạn đầu.
> 
> @ bác KhoaC3: bác xem giúp em con BT30 của bác lực đạp nhả dao tương đương bao nhiêu kg ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


con HSD dùng ben fi tầm 100mm àh ~ 5x5x3.14x6kg=100kg àh :v

tiết kiệm thì chế thêm đòn bẩy  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Mấy lão chơi đồ bạo lực quá, để cuối tuần này em làm con phay thép hiền lành, nhẹ nhàng khè các lão

----------


## Ga con

> con HSD dùng ben fi tầm 100mm àh ~ 5x5x3.14x6kg=100kg àh :v
> 
> tiết kiệm thì chế thêm đòn bẩy


Với áp lực hơi thông thường họ thiết kế 4-6 bar, tính thì dùng áp nhỏ nhất 4bar thôi => ~300kg (Nam tính thế nào ra 6 bar ra 100kg?). Lực do lò xo gây ra tính bằng cái này (thực tế phải nhỏ hơn ben mới đạp nổi).

Với góc côn BT ~8 độ thì lực kéo lò xo tương đương 1:7.1 lần lực ăn dao ngang ngay tại miệng côn. Với dao dài thì còn thêm đòn bẩy (chắc không dài quá 2 lần chiều dài lòng côn).

Đấy là về lý thuyết, chứ lực đạp vào còn phụ thuộc vào vị trí draw bar (mới đạp thì nhẹ nhưng chuyển vị thì lực tăng lên, tỷ lệ với chuyển vị), cho khi kẹp dao mất 5mm, hành trình di chuyển draw bar 15mm, vậy lực tại vị trí cố định chỉ đạt 1/4 =>~75kg.

Tay đòn (từ miệng côn ra mũi dao) = 2 (bằng chiều dài lòng côn) => lực ngang ~250kg thì dao bắt đầu bị lệch khỏi vị trí, lớn hơn tý nữa thì nó bay ra luôn  :Wink: . 

Việc của ta là tính sao cho nó không chuyển vị và không bay ra. Với con BT40 này em sẽ sắp lại lò xo cho nó đạt khoảng 1.000kg thôi.

Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

nói gọi là tính lộn áh :v

----------


## Khoa C3

To bác Phúc: Em không dùng cân để thử nhưng theo đề nghị của bác em làm thế này: lấy thanh sắt đánh dấu chia 4 đoạn đều nhau  làm cái đòn bẩy, bên cái bt 1 phần bên em 3 phần, em đu lên là vừa mức nó nhả dao, em nặng 60kg nhé.

Tiện đây có cái hình, đi chơi cả tuần máy mới tới đoạn này thôi

----------

Ga con, huyquynhbk, writewin

----------


## vietnamcnc

> em đã thay 1 cái cho Gamo 3 bạc 7002C chạy vẫn ok mà anh Giang , có sao đâu. Nó bị vấn đề gì? runout ? hú ? hay cả 2 .... em chọn bạc 2nd rất kỹ , ít nhất 90% giá trị còn xài được chứ hàng mới vài trăm K 1 em , em không tin hàng của japan.



Hề hề chắc khi nhận hàng mình không mát tay!
mình thay 3 con 7002C mua ở đó tình trạng rất mới cho 1 khach điêu khắc gỗ... kết quả là 1 tuần sau nó mang trở lại... spin keu rào rào và lung lơ...

Lấy 3 con 7002AC P5 của China thay vào chạy OK, cả 9 tháng sau nó mới quay trở lại thay lần nữa!

----------

zentic

----------


## Luyến

@ga con
bt 40 nhà em đạp dao bằng bên hơi tròn đường kính ngoài 170Mm

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Thank các bác.

@ bác Khoa: vậy lực nhả dao bt30 ~ 180kg.

@Bác Luyến: nếu ben dk ngoài = 170 thì đường kính trong chắc ~ 150-160mm, lực đạp với áp min 4kg/cm là ~ 800kg  :Big Grin: . Thế em sẽ sắp lại lò xo cho nó vừa với cái ben 140mm nhà em + chỉ thay dao khi áp >=5kg/cmm2, chắc không cần lăn tăn nhiều  :Embarrassment: .

Trên con máy Yoshida bên xưởng thỉnh thoảng cũng bị tình trạng mở dao không ra, bà con toàn hỗ trợ bằng cách lấy búa nện vào chuôi dao (vì nghĩ nó bị dính tại mặt côn), hic. Lúc đó nó che kín phía đầu nên không biết ben có đạp xuống không, nên em chỉ biết hét hội kia, chờ chừng nào áp đủ mới mở dao.

Em hãi lực đạp nếu lớn quá sợ hỏng cái bạc đạn đầu. Trong 4 bạc đạn đó chỉ có 1 cái phía đầu chịu lực đạp thôi. Lực hướng kính với bạc đạn này (góc alpha 15 độ) = 3,7 lần lực dọc trục => với lực đạp nhả dao 2.000kg thì tương đương lực hướng kính ~ 7.500kg :Mad: .

Thanks.

----------

huyquynhbk, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## Luyến

Áp khí 4kg không đạp được bác ạ. 5 kg đạp đuối 6kg là Ok nhất.

----------


## Ga con

Em ôi, 

Để em tính drafly: hiện nay 3 lá chập 1, lực 2.000kg, khe hở giữa 3 cái bằng 1 lá. Khi tính chập 2 thì số khe hở tăng từ 1/3 lên 1/2, số lá lò xo giảm 1/3 lần => lực giảm đi còn 0,67 *0,67*2.000 = 888,9kg. Quá đẹp với con ben hơi của em khi áp khí = 6kg/cm2  :Wink:  :Wink: .

Để xem thực tế có giống tính toán không. Bù lại em sẽ phải tăng chiều sâu vặn 2 con tán (pre-load), và sẽ dư ra một số lá lò xo.

Thanks.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Luyến

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác Gà Con cố lên , em học hỏi nhiều rồi đó , thêm xíu nữa em làm 1 lần xong luôn , cảm ơn bác nhiều nhiều vì đi tiên phong trước.

----------


## Khoa C3

Mới nhận được quà của nhà tài trợ Nam cnc
Powerlock để làm trục A





Và 1 món rất nguy hiểm

----------


## anhcos

Món nguy hiểm kia là cái đầu set Z0 à, nó có giao tiếp với mach3 được không hay chỉ sáng đèn báo cho biết thôi.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Món nguy hiểm kia là cái đầu set Z0 à, nó có giao tiếp với mach3 được không hay chỉ sáng đèn báo cho biết thôi.


theo trinh sát, nằm vùng thì nó giao tiếp dc với mach3 bằng servo cơm :v

----------


## Khoa C3

Đế nam châm

Dùng 3 cục pin

Kín nước và ko có dây thò ra ngoài.

----------


## thuhanoi

> theo trinh sát, nằm vùng thì nó giao tiếp dc với mach3 bằng servo cơm :v


Đã đỏ đèn thì thế nào cũng chế được giao tiếp. Nếu không đụng mẫu thì áp vào cái đèn 1 cảm biến quang  :Big Grin:

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhcos

> Đã đỏ đèn thì thế nào cũng chế được giao tiếp. Nếu không đụng mẫu thì áp vào cái đèn 1 cảm biến quang


Mình nghĩ là nó cái mạch giao tiếp đi kèm, tuy nhiên người bán cũng không biết cái đó nằm ở đâu nên chỉ bán cái đầu thôi.

Hôm trước mình cũng thấy có tay bán cái touch probe như thế, nhưng không có dây nhợ gì hết, giờ nghe bác nói chắc là có cơ hội dùng được rồi...

----------


## Ga con

> Mình nghĩ là nó cái mạch giao tiếp đi kèm, tuy nhiên người bán cũng không biết cái đó nằm ở đâu nên chỉ bán cái đầu thôi.
> 
> Hôm trước mình cũng thấy có tay bán cái touch probe như thế, nhưng không có dây nhợ gì hết, giờ nghe bác nói chắc là có cơ hội dùng được rồi...


Không có đâu bác.
Các máy đời cũ rất hạn chế kết nối ngoài với mấy thiết bị này, mấy máy đời mới hoặc mình dùng mấy loại PC controller nên mở, dễ kết nối.
Còn mấy loại set Z hay touch probe này hầu như toàn giao tiếp bằng cơm (cái touch probe của bác chắc loại gắn lên spin, khi dò chạm phải quay spin để chính xác)
Thanks.

----------

anhcos, huyquynhbk

----------


## Khoa C3

Hehe, em hơi hoài cổ nên chỉ thích dùng mấy món đơn giản mang tính cơ học như cái trên với cái này


Mấy món liên quan tới điện như này 



mua về lại đem cho, dây dợ lằng nhằng khó ưa quá.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Ga con

> Hehe, em hơi hoài cổ nên chỉ thích dùng mấy món đơn giản mang tính cơ học như cái trên với cái này
> 
> 
> .


Con này ngon, bên xưởng e cũng xài nhưng loại đầu dò trụ, không nhọn như này.

Trước dùng cái dò chạm bằng điện, nhưng dùng lâu nó nghiêng viên bi, sai số, nên chỉ dò được tâm thôi (chạm 2 bên chia đôi).

Thanks.

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác Phúc nói tới cây đũa này à



Chiều test cái cục setZ trên kia thấy nó chính xác tới 5/1000 rồi, do không có nhu cầu nên chán không muốn test thêm nữa.

----------


## Ga con

> Bác Phúc nói tới cây đũa này à
> 
> 
> 
> Chiều test cái cục setZ trên kia thấy nó chính xác tới 5/1000 rồi, do không có nhu cầu nên chán không muốn test thêm nữa.


Đúng rồi bác, cái của bác đầu kia nhọn hơi lạ lạ.
Cái này dò được cả phi kim, nếu cẩn thận có thể dò được đến <1%mm. Bình thường làm nhanh thì sai số em thấy 2-3%mm, máy cùi (từ 1982-1986) + phôi không chuẩn + mòn đầu.

Set Z của bác 5/1000 em nghĩ OK rồi, còn rơ vít me, motor sai số... nữa. 
Thanks.

----------

Khoa C3

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái thằng để dò cạnh, đầu nhọn ghi center finder nhưng em chưa dùng đầu nhọn  :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con

----------


## Khoa C3

> 


Sản phầm vừa ra lò

----------

anhcos, Luyến

----------


## anhcos

Dùng nhựa gì đúc thế Khoa, giới thiệu tí chút cách làm với, anh đang cần làm vài con 1/4" với 3/8" nên không có sẵn mà mua.

----------


## Khoa C3

Hạt nhựa PA đổ vào máy rồi phun vào khuôn thôi anh.

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Khoa C3

Phay bậy bạ 1 tẹo cho máy đỡ mốc










Lật ngược



Kết quả

----------

anhcos, Ga con, Gamo, mpvmanh, writewin

----------


## Nam CNC

khớp nối còn thiếu miếng nhựa đệm nữa mà , chơi kiểu này xốc lắm à.


Mà phay sắt thì còn được , chứ phay nhôm mà còn móc móc , lâu bỏ bà.

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái này em làm lắp để đóng ngắt trục của tời hàng, nó là ly hợp, quay rất chậm nhưng cần khỏe. Phay xong phải tôi nữa, vẫn để sốc không xoắn lắm.

----------


## Khoa C3

Tiếp tục 



Dẫn hướng cùi cho đĩa truyền









Gần xong rồi, chạy thử = cơm 1 cái xem nào

----------

anhcos, Gamo, nhatson, occutit, Tuấn, writewin

----------


## Tuấn

Móa, đến đời quái nào em mới đủ trình phay đước cái của như thế này hả giời  :Frown:

----------


## Nam CNC

làm gì mà hét toáng lên thế , xong con máy , qua nhà hắn chơi , nói hắn chỉ cho về nhà chạy ra như thế liền , con máy của anh cũng có kém gì đâu.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Hehe, em hơi hoài cổ nên chỉ thích dùng mấy món đơn giản mang tính cơ học như cái trên với cái này
> 
> 
> Mấy món liên quan tới điện như này 
> 
> 
> 
> mua về lại đem cho, dây dợ lằng nhằng khó ưa quá.


Cho em hỏi cái Center Finder loại đầu nhọn này mua ở đâu vậy ạ ? và giá cả như thế nào ạ

----------


## occutit

Mua ở US bạn ạ. Giá thì không nhớ. Muốn mua thì đưa tiền đây =))

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## huuminhsh

[QUOTE=Khoa C3;38604]Tiếp tục 


em cũng có con dao như bác mà sao chạy nó cứ dụng cái thành dao bực mình lắm ,bác chia sẽ bí quyết dùng cái này với ,kiểu chạy dao đối với em nó ntn ?

----------


## emptyhb

Cán dao đó mà bị chạm thành thì bác kiểm tra lại độ vuông góc giữa spindle với mặt bàn đi.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mua ở US bạn ạ. Giá thì không nhớ. Muốn mua thì đưa tiền đây =))


Hehe, bao nhiêu một cái vậy bác...có j em nhờ bác mua 1 cái.

----------


## occutit

Em không nhớ, 1 cái không bỏ tiền ship. Giá mua tầm đâu 10$ nhưng giá ship cũng tầm đó. Bác chơi ko ?

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## buithonamk42

Em nghe mọi người nói khi mua dao chíp phải kiểm tra đường kính lưỡi > đường kính thân dao, thì mới gia công sâu được vì cũng có loại đường kính lưỡi bằng đường kính thân dao, khi đó gia công sâu sẽ bị chạm thì phải

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Em không nhớ, 1 cái không bỏ tiền ship. Giá mua tầm đâu 10$ nhưng giá ship cũng tầm đó. Bác chơi ko ?


Dạ tổng có 20$ thì em chơi tất. Có điều qua tháng sau em mới có tiền. Có j em liên hệ bác kiếm cho em một cái nhé. Hay bác bán cái cũ của bác cho em đi. Bác mua cái khác  :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Cái đó hệ inch, mua nó thì mua cả collet hệ inch, suy nghĩ kỹ trước khi mua. Vertex có cái hệ met, em đang dùng tiện hơn.

----------


## Ga con

Xài cái này spindle bác phải chạy chậm được vài trăm V/p thôi.
Spindle gỗ gắn cái này vào không chỉnh chạy chậm được là đi luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## huuminhsh

> Cán dao đó mà bị chạm thành thì bác kiểm tra lại độ vuông góc giữa spindle với mặt bàn đi.


chỉ có mỗi con dao đó là bị à bác.còn các con dao khác không có bị sao .mặt gai công xong cũng rất lóng

----------

